# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigranti Shqiptar i drejtohet kryeministrit Grek

## Ali Baba Tepele

Një emigrant Shqiptar i drejtohet kryeministrit Grek me një letër të hapur.
Botuar në gazetën "TRIBUNA"DT.29 QERSHOR 2007
LETËR E HAPUR
Drejtuar:
- Kryeministrit të qeverisë Greke,Z.Kostas Karamanli.

I  dashur dhe i nderuar Z. Kryeministër !
Po ju drejtohem personalishtë ju, pasi kam besim dhe shpresë se firma dhe vula juaj,kanë vëndin kryesor dhe rëndësi historike për emigrantin ekonomik në Greqi.  
Unë që po ju shkruaj këtë copë letër quhem Danel Cana.Jam emigrant ekonomik Shqiptar.Jetoj së bashku me familjen time qysh prej vitit 1993 në ishullin e bukur të Zakynthos.Kam 4 fëmij të cilët jan shkolluar këtu në Greqi.Jam munduar t'i edukoj me norma qytetare dhe nuk kam qënë asnjëher problem,i prishjes së imazhit të mirë që duhet të reflektojmë,por kam bërë një jetë normale, si qytetar i rregullt. Paguaj në rregull dhe në kohën e duhur çdo detyrim ndaj shtetit Grek.Do dëshiroja shumë që edhe Shteti Grek, të bënte të njëjtën gjë ndaj meje dhe familjes time.Kam pasur raste mjaft të hidhura gjatë kohës së emigracionit,të cilat nuk kam mundur t'i zgjidh në mënyrë të rregullt njerëzore, për të vetmen arsye sepse nuk na është dhënë kurrë, e theksoj,KURRË, deri më sotë e drejta si emigrant i ligjshëm,as në kohën e duhur, as në nivelin e duhur,as në mënyrën komplekse sipas normave elementare të konventave ndërkombëtare, të respektimit të të drejtave të njeriut.Pretekset kan qënë nga më të ndryshmet dhe ju i dini më mirë se mua të gjitha këto.Të kërkosh dhe të gërmoshë pretekse për emigrantin në ditën e sotme,është sa anakronike aq dhe qesharake dhe e pa pranueshme për kohën në të cilën jetojmë.Kohët kanë ndryshur dhe ndryshojnë dita ditës,për nga mënyra e të menduarit.Të ecim me kohën, të moderohemi,është moto e sotme për të gjith ne.Këtë besoj se e përqafoni edhe Ju si përfaqësues të popullit Grek,por edhe të të gjithë Emigrantëve,pamvarsishtë se nuk na e kini dhënë akoma të drejtën e votës tonë e cila do vijë pak e vonuar,por një ditë ajo do ketë forcën e saj legjitime.
Kamë afro 14 muaj që kam depozituar kërkesën pranë organeve kompetente të bashkisë ku jetoj,për të më paisur me lejen e qëndrimit sipas ligjeve në fuqi.Akoma nuk po marr përgjigje,pamvarsishtë interesimit të shpeshtë,pranë organeve kompetente.
I dashur K.Ministër!
Si mua janë 5-6 mij emigrantë këtu në ishull.Mos harroni se, gjersa mundemi t'ju drejtojmë një letër plot ngrohtësi,jemi edhe ne njerëz si ju, me zemër, me gjak të kuq dhe mbi të gjitha me shum halle e probleme.Nuk mundemi të ndodhemi pranë njerzve tanë në raste sëmundjesh,vdekjesh,e plotë preokupime të tjera, të cilat është më se e llogjikshme që kemi detyrime njerëzore.
Kjo mënyrë e praktikuar nga qeverija juaj,ka qënë dhe mbetet diskredituese për pjesën më të madhe të Emigrantëve.Në vënd që të kishte edhe Emigranti,plus halleve të shumta, të kishte mundësi që të ruante e ndërtonte një familje të shëndoshë, të denjë për kohën e shoqërin e ardhëshme,kjo shoqëri është çuar drejt shkatërrimit, me metoda barbare.Këto metoda janë të njohura sepse  janë të ligjëruara,por unë dhe shumë të tjerë si mua, po i heqim mbi kurrizin tonë.Në vënd që të ndihmojmë në forcimin e familjes, e cila është baza e një shoqërije të shëndoshë,ligji i emigracionit të aprovuar nga qeverija nga njëra anë dhe korrupsioni e burokracia nga ana tjetër,e kanë shkatërruar familjen emigrante,duke u bërë kështu burim kriminaliteti.
Si mundet të edukohet fëmija nën presionin e ndjekjes së policisë, e cila edhe në këtë moment vazhdon rikthimin e Emigrantëve pa leje qëndrimi,kur dihet se nuk është emigranti ai që refuzon të drejtën e qëndrimit por janë organet qeveritare refuzueset dhe mos-ligjërimit të Emigrantit të thjeshtë.
Unë që po ju shkruaj, e njoh shum mirë problemin e emigrantëve Shqiptar për dy arsye;
1- Jam i zgjedhur si N/Kryetar i Lidhjes së Shoqatave Shqiptare,për gjith Greqinë.
2- Jam dhe gazetar i gazetës EMIGRANTI, e cila botohet në Athinë, në gjuhën shqipe.
Po ju drejtohem Ju personalishtë dhe pres ndërhyrjen tuaj,duke ditur se kini shum mundësi t'i jepni fund sorrollatjeve tona,pa gjuhën e burokracisë, e cila po i merr frymën vetë Greqisë.
Është kjo burokraci që pas 15 vjetësh të ligjshëm na nxierr të pa ligjshëm padrejtësishtë.
Nuk po ju shqetësoj më gjatë, për të mos ju harxhuar shum kohë,të cilën besoj se e kini të çmuar.
Për dijeni kjo letër i dërgohet edhe shtypit dhe televizionit.Pres përgjigje.
Me nderim dhe respektë.
Danel Cana
 Agj Theodhoros. Saraqinadhos 29100 Zakynthos  
  24/06/2007



              Ανοιχτή επιστολή
    Προς τον Πρωθυπουργό της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης, Κύριο Κωστα Καραμανλιή  


Αξιότιμε Κύριε Πρωθυπουργέ

Σας γράφω εσάς προσωπικά επειδή έχω την εμπιστοσύνη και την ελπίδα ότι η σφραγίδα σας θα έχει  το σημαντικότερο λόγο στην  ιστορία των οικονομικών μεταναστών στην Ελλάδα.    
Εγώ, που σας γράφω αυτό το γράμμα λέγομαι Ντανέλ Τσάνα. Είμαι Αλβανός μετανάστης και ζω με την οικογένεια μου, από το 1993 στο όμορφο νησί της Ζακύνθου. Έχω τέσσερα παιδιά που σπουδάζουν εδώ στην Ελλάδα. 
Κάθε μέρα προσπαθούμε με την γυναίκα μου να τους δώσουμε την καλύτερη αγωγή σαν γονείς και ποτέ σαν οικογένεια δεν έχουμε γίνει πρόβλημα στην ελληνική κοινωνία για να μην χαλάμε την εμπιστοσύνη της χώρας (Ελλάδας) που άνοιξε τα χέρια και μας έβαλε στην αγκαλιά της.  
Είμαι καλός πολίτις και πληρώνω πάντα, συστηματικά και όποτε πρέπει τις υποχρεώσεις μου απέναντι στο Ελληνικό Κράτος. Θα ήθελα και το Ελληνικό κράτος να κάνει το ίδιο για μένα και απέναντι στην οικογένεια μου. 
Έχω περάσει πολλές κακές καταστάσεις στα χρόνια που βρίσκομαι στην Ελλάδα τα οποία δεν έχω μπορέσει ποτέ να τα λύσω με ένα καλό ανθρώπινο τρόπο, για το μοναδικό λόγο ότι ποτέ δεν μας έχει δοθεί μια καλή ευκαιρία, μα ΠΟΤΕ σαν νόμιμος μετανάστης στην στιγμή που πρέπει, με την συμπεριφορά που πρέπει βασιζόμενοι στα πλαίσια των   ανθρώπων δικαιωμάτων
Οι δικαιολογίες ήταν διαφορετικές και εσείς τα ξέρετε καλύτερα από μας. 
Να ψάχνεις δικαιολογίες για τους μετανάστες στις μέρες μας είναι όσο αναχρονικό όσο και γελοίο και απαραδεχτο, στο καιρό που ζούμε. 
Οι καιροί έχουν αλλάξει και αλλάζουν κάθε μέρα για το τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε. Πρέπει να βαδισουμε με το χρόνο, να ενταχθούμε όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται, αυτό είναι το μότο στις μέρες μας για όλους. 
Ελπίζω ότι αυτό το αγκαλιάσετε και εσείς Κύριε Πρωθυπουργέ, σαν αντιπρόσωπος του Ελληνικού λαού αλλά και όλων των μεταναστών στην Ελλάδα (ανεξάρτητα που ακόμα δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να ψηφίσουμε, που πιστεύουμε ότι αυτό θα έρθει λίγο αργά αλλά τότε θα έχει μια μεγάλη δύναμη στις εκλογές και στις πολιτικές αλλαγές της Ελλάδας).  
Έχω 14 μήνες που κατάθεσα τα χαρτιά μου στο δήμο που μένω για να μου χορηγούν την άδεια παραμονής στη Ελλάδα. Ακόμα περιμένω να βγει η άδεια παραμονής αν και έχω πάει πολλές φορές να ενδιαφερθώ, η απάντηση είναι πάντα το ίδιο, «να περιμένεις». 

Αγαπητέ κύριε Πρωθυπουργέ, 
Σαν εμένα είναι 5.000 μέχρι 6.000 μετανάστες εδώ στο νησί μας. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι αφού μπορέσαμε να σας στείλουμε ένα γράμμα είμαστε και εμείς όπως εσείς άνθρωποι με καρδιά, αίμα που κυλάει στις φλέβες μας και πάνω από όλα με πολλά προβλήματα. Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε κοντά στους ανθρώπους μας σε περιπτώσεις θανάτων, αρρωστιών και πολλά άλλα προβλήματα της ζωής στα οποία έχουμε ανθρώπινη υποχρέωση.
Αυτός ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης από της Ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις ήταν και συνεχίζει να είναι εξευτελισμός  για το μεγαλύτερο αριθμό μεταναστών στην Ελλάδα.
Αντί και ο μετανάστης να έχει εκτός από τα προβλήματα της ζωής και την δυνατότητα να φυλάγει και να δημιουργήσει μια γερή οικογένεια αξιόπιστοι για την κοινωνία, αυτή η κοινωνία  την έχει κατευθήνσει στο καταστροφισμό με τους ποιο βαρβάρους τρόπους.    
Αυτοί οι τρόποι είναι γνωστοί γιατί έχουν νομιμοποιηθεί αλλά, εγώ και χιλιάδες σαν εμένα τα περνάμε στην πλάτη μας. Αντί να βυθίσουν στην δυνάμωση της οικογένειας η οποία είναι το σημαντικότερο για τις βάσεις μια γερής κοινωνίας, το νόμο  για την μετανάστευση της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης  από μια πλευρά και η γραφειοκρατία από την άλλη, την έχουν καταστρέψει την οικογένεια του μετανάστη κάνοντας αυτή πηγή εγκληματικότητας. 
Πως θα μπορέσει ένα παιδί να αναθρέφεται σωστά κάτω από την πίεση ότι θα των κυνηγάει η αστυνομία (η οποία αυτή την στιγμή συνεχίζει να στέλνει πίσω μετανάστες χωρίς χαρτιά ξέροντας ότι δεν είναι οι μετανάστες αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να μην νομιμοποιηθούν αλλά είναι οι κρατικοί οργανισμοί που πάντα  απορρίπτουν να το κάνουν αυτό).   
Το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά το θέμα (εκτός ότι το περνάω και στην πλάτη μου) για άλλους δυο λόγους:
  1 - Είμαι αντιπροεδρος της Ενωσης των σωματίων Αλβανών Μεταναστών για όλη την Ελλάδα.
  2 - Είμαι δημοσιογράφος της αλβανικής εφημερίδας EMIGRANTI η οποία εκδίδεται στην Ελλάδα για τους Αλβανούς μετανάστες. 
Σας γράφω προσωπικά εσάς και περιμένω την μεσολάβηση σας σε αυτό το τόσο σημαντικό θέμα που είναι πολύ επείγον όχι μόνο για μας τους μετανάστες αλλά και για την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση γιατί αυτή η γραφειοκρατία έχει καταστρέψει την Ελληνική κοινωνία. 
Είναι αυτή η γραφειοκρατία που μετά από 15 χρόνια νόμιμοι μας βγάζει άδικα παρανομους. 
Σας ζητάμε, από το ακριβό χρόνο σας, ξέροντας ότι οι υποχρεώσεις είναι πολλές και σημαντικές, να μπορέσετε να ασχοληθείτε λίγο και με το θέμα μας. 

Για ενημέρωση, θα ήθελα επίσης να σας πω ότι αυτό το γράμμα θα το στείλω και στα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.
Περιμένω μια απάντηση αγαπητέ Κύριε Πρωθυπουργέ.
Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για σας και την οικογένεια σας.

Με εκτίμηση


Ντανιέλ Τσάνα
Άγιος Θεόδωρος, Τ.κ. 29 100, Ζάκυνθος

----------


## Borix

Te presim te lexojme pergjigjen e te nderuarit kryeminister te republikes helene. 
E dini cfare me shqeteson, Danel? -Kjo perulesia e detyruar dhe e pashmangshme e qytetarit emigrant shqiptar neper vendet e Europes Plake, ne vecanti, qe e shtypin me vetedije te plote integritetin e tij te merituar si cdo qytetar i cdo kombi tjeter te botes.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Te presim te lexojme pergjigjen e te nderuarit kryeminister te republikes helene. 
> E dini cfare me shqeteson, Danel? -Kjo perulesia e detyruar dhe e pashmangshme e qytetarit emigrant shqiptar neper vendet e Europes Plake, ne vecanti, qe e shtypin me vetedije te plote integritetin e tij te merituar si cdo qytetar i cdo kombi tjeter te botes.


 :xhemla: * Një proverb shum i lashtë Egjyptian thotë " Ajo nga e cila duhet të ketë frikë bota është KOHA;Ajo nga e cila duhet të trëmbet KOHA janë PIRAMIDAT"Po ta sqaroj edhe përse;Sepse ata të cilëve ju kushtuan piramidat,e konsideronin veten PERËNDI,e bashkë me trupin e tyre të balsamosur, u varros edhe historia njerëzore e botës së njohur e të qytetëruar.Mbas hapjes së piramidave,ajo histori e varrosur u konsiderua e rrezikshme për ideologjinë dhe politikën e kohës e të shekullit.Kur me mumjet u angazhuan qindra-mijra shkencëtar e studiues të ndryshëm,për studimin e tyre,me historinë u ndoq e kundërta e kësaj rruge.Ajo u burgos në shpellat e nënëdheshme,e të errëta të Vatikanit.Një ditë do dali në dritë.Dhe kjo ditë do jetë kur të shuhet kandili i besimit të verbër dhe i intrigave njerëzore të cilat i kanë sjellë jo pak plagë të rënda rruzullit.
Kështu që edhe Greku duhet ti trëmbet historisë,dhe i trëmbet,por mundohet ti shtyjë sado pak jetën ambicjes së sëmurë prej diktatori.*

----------


## niktironci

E lexova letren dhe dua te them, se eshte mjafte dinjitoze.
Do te kisha deshire qe te dija si do te reagonte populli i mire Grek , ne qofte se do te punonin dhe jetonin prej vitesh sic dihet ne Gjermani dhe ne Amerike ti terhiqnin zvarre, neper zyrat burokratike dhe mos ti paisnin me dokumentet e nevojshme , deri ne qytetare te rregullt, Gjermane , dhe Amerikane ose ku ta di une, ne ndonje shtet tjeter?
Si do tu vinte Grekeve, te punonin me vite dhe pastaj ti kthenin mbrapa, nga kishin ardhur , si pa dokumenta , kur e dine shume mire qe punojne me shume se te tjeret, dhe nuk perzihen me gjera te ndyra por jane shembell?
Perse nuk zbatojne ligjet, dhe kur te tjeret nuk i zbatojne ata e dine sec ndodh.
Perse nuk behet nje leter, e tille dhe ti kerkohet, llogari Europes putane, te zbatohen ligjet nga , anetaret e saj te famshem?
Ne qofte se do te behej ndonje padrejtesi kunder te drejtave te njeriut ne Shqiperi, ose ndonje vend tjeter, si Turqia ose ku ta di une , Komuniteti Europian do te shkonte me vrap, dhe do tu kerkonte llogari me buri the trompeta `` per shkeljen e te drejtave te njeriut``. 
Po te drejtat e Shqipetareve ne bote , nuk jane te drejta njerezish?
Mendoj ti kerkohet me force E.U. te vere dore ,mbi qeverine , Greke.Emigrantet e ndershem, te cilet jetojne me djerse, dhe mbijetojne ne kete shtet, kane te drejten e tyre minimale te trajtohen si njerez, dhe qytetare te ndershem.
Perse te mos ingranohen ne jeten Greke, ashtu sic jemi ingranuar edhe ne , ne Amerike, dhe te mos e ndjejme kete lloj poshtersie qe ndjejne emigrantet Shqipetare ne Greqi. Por duhet te bashkohen te gjithe dhe te kerkojne te drejtat e tyre me elementere, dhe jo te trajtoheshin, si njerez te dores se dyte .Une e di se si fitohet dhrahmia ne Greqi, pa ta marre shpirtin Greku s`ta jep leftane.
Kam qene ne Greqi dhe nuk me duket se kane ndonje GJe me teper se ne , per kundrazi ne kemi disa gjera me te mra se ata, kush i di le ti kujtoje.
Gjithmone flas per Shqipetaret e ndeshem dhe punetore, nuk flas per pleherat e Shqiperise.Po NUK I KERKUAT TE DREJTAT TUAJA NUK KA PER TJA U FALUR ASKUSH.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Më datën 4/8/2007 vjen një përgjigje nga Kryeministri i nderuar,e cila ka gjithsej këto vargje;
Për problemet që shtroni,drejtohuni në organet kompetente,të gjeni zgjidhje.
(d.m.th.na kini bezdisur,sepse s'jemi ne kompetentë.)Përgjigja vjen nga zyra e kryeministrit, e firmosur nga një sekretare,emrin nuk po ja bëmë të njohur.
Më shumë nuk pritej!*

----------


## Borix

Rendesi ka qe letra te jete firmosur _nga_ kryeministria perbrenda. Mendoj se kryeministri i rep. helene as qe e ka lexuar letren tende. Po keto organet kompetente jane me keq se vete kryeministria. Zgjidhje? Pseudo-zgjidhje...

----------


## juniku

Do te kisha deshire qe te dija si do te reagonte populli i mire Grek , ne qofte se do te punonin dhe jetonin prej vitesh sic dihet ne Gjermani dhe ne Amerike ti terhiqnin zvarre, neper zyrat burokratike dhe mos ti paisnin me dokumentet e nevojshme , deri ne qytetare te rregullt, Gjermane , dhe Amerikane ose ku ta di une, ne ndonje shtet tjeter?
Si do tu vinte Grekeve, te punonin me vite dhe pastaj ti kthenin mbrapa, nga kishin ardhur , si pa dokumenta , kur e dine shume mire qe punojne me shume se te tjeret, dhe nuk perzihen me gjera te ndyra por jane shembell?
Perse nuk zbatojne ligjet, dhe kur te tjeret nuk i zbatojne ata e dine sec ndodh.
Perse nuk behet nje leter, e tille dhe ti kerkohet, llogari Europes putane, te zbatohen ligjet nga , anetaret e saj te famshem?

5 vjet e ca eshte shtruar kjo teme edhe gjendja eshte njelloj asgje nuk ka ndryshuar nga athere !

e bukur kjo!por te mos harrojme se  greket qe kane ngelur ne vend dhe qe jane ne krye te ligjeve dhe te shtetit, jane ata qe ngelen, kur ata me puntoret ata me te zgjuarit ata me te miret e shoqerise iken per nje jete me te mire ,dhe kush ngeli ne vend : parazitet e shoqerise edhe cfare pret nga njerezit parazit pervec se te konsumojne ate qe ju le tjetri dhe te shfrytezojne kushtete e te tjereve per te rrojtur si mbreter !e keqja eshte se neve si shqiptare nuk kemi nje shtet dhe nje qeverri te punoje per ata qe i paguan por jane sahanlepires te gjitoneve te ndryshem jane ata qe e kane fajin per trajtimin e shqiptareve si kur jane me poshte edhe se qente e rrugeve ,jane ata qe e kane fajin jo shteti grek dhe shtetasit e saj se ata gjejne edhe bejne por po te kishte nje reciprocitet te plote , ashtu si ben kosova me serbine psh. ,qe te drejtat tona te jene te njellojta ne greqi ashtu sikunder te drejtat e grekeve qe jetojne ne shqiperi, qe greket te vinin nga malet ne shqiperi ashtu sikunder bejme akoma mbas 20 vjeteve gjoja demokraci!!!!!!!!!,te paguanin greket te njejtat shuma lekesh per te marre nje vize sikunder bejme edhe neve, te tallesh populli shqiptar me greket ashtu sikunder greket me neve qe kemi turp te flasim shqip qe kemi turp te themi jemi shqiptar qe kemi turp te themi qe nuk jemi te krishtere ,dhe mos harroni se e gjithe ky genocid eshte vetem per neve shqiptaret rraca me e paster dhe njerezit me te kualifikuar dhe me puntore ketu ne kete shtet me kulture te lashte por njekohesishte edhe me nje politike te <leshte >ja te kishim nje mbeshtetje te shtetit tone qe te arrinim ato qe kerkoni atje me larte me letren e drejtuar z, kryem. qe nuk e di nese u lexua gjekundi apo e hodhen ne koshin e plehrave pa e hapur fare ,megjithese ka kohe kjo leter q elexova tani mendoj se te njejtat probleme qe shtrohen atje egzistojne akoma .
pyetja ime eshte :deri kur keshtu do te ecim si ajo anija pa kapiten??????????deri kur zoterinj tane qeverikare????????????????

e mjera shqiperi qe e hengren dhe e copetuan sahanlepiresit e (demokracise )te mjeret shqiptare qe fati i keq i tyre eshte qe linden shqiptare !se kurre nuk do te kemi perseri ate krenarine e dikurshme !

----------


## TetovaMas

> Një emigrant Shqiptar i drejtohet kryeministrit Grek me një letër të hapur.
> Botuar në gazetën "TRIBUNA"DT.29 QERSHOR 2007
> LETËR E HAPUR
> Drejtuar:
> - Kryeministrit të qeverisë Greke,Z.Kostas Karamanli.
> 
> I  dashur dhe i nderuar Z. Kryeministër !
> Po ju drejtohem personalishtë ju, pasi kam besim dhe shpresë se firma dhe vula juaj,kanë vëndin kryesor dhe rëndësi historike për emigrantin ekonomik në Greqi.  
> Unë që po ju shkruaj këtë copë letër quhem Danel Cana.Jam emigrant ekonomik Shqiptar.Jetoj së bashku me familjen time qysh prej vitit 1993 në ishullin e bukur të Zakynthos.Kam 4 fëmij të cilët jan shkolluar këtu në Greqi.Jam munduar t'i edukoj me norma qytetare dhe nuk kam qënë asnjëher problem,i prishjes së imazhit të mirë që duhet të reflektojmë,por kam bërë një jetë normale, si qytetar i rregullt. Paguaj në rregull dhe në kohën e duhur çdo detyrim ndaj shtetit Grek.Do dëshiroja shumë që edhe Shteti Grek, të bënte të njëjtën gjë ndaj meje dhe familjes time.Kam pasur raste mjaft të hidhura gjatë kohës së emigracionit,të cilat nuk kam mundur t'i zgjidh në mënyrë të rregullt njerëzore, për të vetmen arsye sepse nuk na është dhënë kurrë, e theksoj,KURRË, deri më sotë e drejta si emigrant i ligjshëm,as në kohën e duhur, as në nivelin e duhur,as në mënyrën komplekse sipas normave elementare të konventave ndërkombëtare, të respektimit të të drejtave të njeriut.Pretekset kan qënë nga më të ndryshmet dhe ju i dini më mirë se mua të gjitha këto.Të kërkosh dhe të gërmoshë pretekse për emigrantin në ditën e sotme,është sa anakronike aq dhe qesharake dhe e pa pranueshme për kohën në të cilën jetojmë.Kohët kanë ndryshur dhe ndryshojnë dita ditës,për nga mënyra e të menduarit.Të ecim me kohën, të moderohemi,është moto e sotme për të gjith ne.Këtë besoj se e përqafoni edhe Ju si përfaqësues të popullit Grek,por edhe të të gjithë Emigrantëve,pamvarsishtë se nuk na e kini dhënë akoma të drejtën e votës tonë e cila do vijë pak e vonuar,por një ditë ajo do ketë forcën e saj legjitime.
> ...


*

Pa keqekuptime , une personalishte e ndaje dhimbjen e barabarte me gjithe emigranetet shqipetare ne Greqi , pore behet pyetja se shqipetaret emigranet duhet ti drejtohen Kryeministrit shqipetare,dhe gjithe qeverise shqipetare, bile bile kerkesat te jete ultimative ndaj Qeverise shqipetare . Nuk eshte e drejte apo demokraci , qe femijet e Ministrave (kopilat ) te vozisin makinat me te shtrejta ne bote kurse popullata shqipetare te marre valixhet ne shpine dhe te emigroje kerkoje jeten ne shtetet e huaja. C'do familje shqipetare qofte nga Shqiperia , Kosova ,apo Maqedonia ,qe merre valixhet ne shpine dhe emigron ne shtetet e huaja , ky veprim vetem se ja zgjate jeten burokracise politike shqipetare,dhe krimineleve shqipefolesa.

Populli shqipetare , ne pergjithesi ,duhet ti pastroje nje here e pergjithemone ,punet me keta matrapaze udheheqes qe e shkateruane jeten dhe ardhemrine e shqipetareve .

Aktualishte vetem shqipetaret i takon neper autostradat evropiane me autobusa dhe me valixhe ne shpine, duke u maltretuare ne c'do kufije te shteteve te evropes .

Populli jone shqipetare ka dy rruge ose te zgjedhe kolektivishte emigrimin , ose ti kthehet Qeverive te tyre dhe ti pastrojne punet nje here e pergjithemone .  *

----------


## benseven11

Nuk eshte e lehte per administraten greke te procesoje mijra kerkesa 
emigrantesh dhe ti pajise te gjithe me leje qendrimi.
Ka shume arsye qe qeveria greke deporton emigrante shqiptare pa letra.
1.E para eshte ligji dhe akte te vecanta ligjore qe specifikojne se kush duhet te largohet dhe perse duhet largohet.
2.Qe dikush te fitoje lejen e qendrimit duhet te kete si kusht te pakten te mos kete kryer vepra kriminale dhe te kete nje pune.Pa folur per kushte te tjera si koha e qendrimit etj....Shume emigrante nuk i plotesojne kushtet ligjore per ta marre ate leje qendrimi,per pasoje shteti grek nderhyn per ti deportuar ne Shqiperi.
3.Z.Danel Cana i ven etiketen diskriminim,pasi nuk eshte marre asnje pergjigje pas 14 muajsh.Ke kontaktove ti Z.Cana ne zyrat e bashkise dhe cfare te eshte thene nga pushteti lokal.Duhet te tregohesh transparent dhe i ndershem,pasi ka mundesi qe nje pergjigje ne zyrat e bashkise te eshte dhene dhe ajo pergjigje nuk te ka pelqyer dhe i drejtohesh tani kryeministrit.
Problemi i familjes tende me status emigrant eshte problemi jot dhe jo problemi i shtetit grek ku ti figuron ilegal.Shteti nuk eshte barka e shpetimit te emigranteve te futur ilegalisht ne ate shtet.
4.Trazirat lokale dhe kriminaliteti nga te rinj emigrante te papune.
5.Per cdo emigrant te punesuar ne Greqi,shteti grek e llogarit ate  si nje i papune me shume grek,pasi punet e marra nga emigrantet ia heqin oportunitetin per pune nje qytetari grek,per pasoje rritet papunesia ne rradhet e qytetareve grek.Kjo krijon probleme te renda sociale dhe ekonomike per shtetin,pasi shteti nuk merr taksa nga nje pjese qytetaresh greke qe jane pa pune,dhe keto qytetare pa pune sgjejne dot pune pasi emigrantet shqiptare jane me te shpejte dhe pranojne pune edhe me page shume te vogel.Nga ana tjeter ato mijra emigrante te punesuar dhe qe jane pa letra nuk i paguajne taksa shtetit grek,punedhenesi i paguan cash dhe nuk i mban taksa.Pra shteti grek nuk merr dot taksa nga emigrantet dhe kjo eshte nje nga arsyet qe shteti grek ka dale me ligje te vecanta te legalizoje qendrimet per disa emigrante dhe deportoje  nje kategori emigrantesh,per te parandaluar hemoragjine e humbjeve ne grumbullimin e taksave te punes.
Marrja e puneve nga emigrantet ne Greqi krijon papunesi per qytetaret grek krijon probleme ne familjet greke.
Nje arsye pse Greqia hyri ne krize te thelle dhe borxhe te medha eshte edhe emigrantet qe s'paguajne taksa shtetit.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> *
> 
> Pa keqekuptime , une personalishte e ndaje dhimbjen e barabarte me gjithe emigranetet shqipetare ne Greqi , pore behet pyetja se shqipetaret emigranet duhet ti drejtohen Kryeministrit shqipetare,dhe gjithe qeverise shqipetare, bile bile kerkesat te jete ultimative ndaj Qeverise shqipetare . Nuk eshte e drejte apo demokraci , qe femijet e Ministrave (kopilat ) te vozisin makinat me te shtrejta ne bote kurse popullata shqipetare te marre valixhet ne shpine dhe te emigroje kerkoje jeten ne shtetet e huaja. C'do familje shqipetare qofte nga Shqiperia , Kosova ,apo Maqedonia ,qe merre valixhet ne shpine dhe emigron ne shtetet e huaja , ky veprim vetem se ja zgjate jeten burokracise politike shqipetare,dhe krimineleve shqipefolesa.
> 
> Populli shqipetare , ne pergjithesi ,duhet ti pastroje nje here e pergjithemone ,punet me keta matrapaze udheheqes qe e shkateruane jeten dhe ardhemrine e shqipetareve .
> 
> Aktualishte vetem shqipetaret i takon neper autostradat evropiane me autobusa dhe me valixhe ne shpine, duke u maltretuare ne c'do kufije te shteteve te evropes .
> 
> Populli jone shqipetare ka dy rruge ose te zgjedhe kolektivishte emigrimin , ose ti kthehet Qeverive te tyre dhe ti pastrojne punet nje here e pergjithemone .  *


*
SHQIPËTARËT PËR GREKUN SI ÇIFUTËT PËR NAZIZMIN
                      (Ditari i një skllavi ...vazhdon...!)
Sa më shumë kohë kalonë, aq më shumë ndodhi të reja dalin në jetën tonë të emigracionit në Greqi. Është një tragjedi aktuale që ndodh në jetën tonë të përditshme, para syve përgjues elektronik të gjithë botës së modernizuar, para syve të gjallë të medjes së shkruar, para syve që nuk duan të shikojnë, të politikanëve të ndryshëm të cilët janë larguar tmerrësishtë na boshti kryesor i qëllimit të funksionimit të poilitikës dhe janë zhytur më kokë në llumin e përfitimit material në çdo formë si ata meshkujt hamëshor, të pa përmbajtur që i zë gjumi në krahët e prostitutave.
Rezarta nga Tepelena, për të cilën kemi shkruar disa rreshta tek artikulli BURGOSJE NË MASË TË EMIGRANTËVE NË GREQI na vjenë këtë herë më e tronditur se kurrë, më e zhgënjyer se asnjëherë tjetër, më e revoltuar nga gjithë kjo reprezalje e hapur që bëhet në kurriz të emigrantëve, ...disa herë viktimë e rracizmit të pa skrupullt që tregojnë organizmat e ndryshme qeveritare në Greqi.
Me shumë mundimi, bredhje e vonesa arrita të shkruhem në OAED, Neo-Kozmo  Athinë - tregon Rezarta.
- Sapo shikojnë pasaportën Shqipëtare, ju erren sytë punonjësve të OAED-it dhe me një nënqeshje ironike fillojnë shfletimin e saj, pyetjet nga më idiotet deri tek..nëse është e saktë apo e ke nxierrë në Omonia..! Të pyesin nëse ke qënë në Shqipëri apo jo dhe përse ishe...! Të pyesin se sa kohë ke në greqi...etj....ironi të mëndjemëdhenjëve rracistë....
Kur ju tregova VEVEOSIN (VËRTETIM) të lejes së qëndrimit më nxuarën pretendim se ajo kishte mbaruar! Afati i saj, për leje qëndrimi 2 vjeçare kishte kaluar, por ky nuk është faji im dhe vetë qeveria e Papandreut e ka lënë në fuqi, për deri sa të marrësh pullën ngjitëse në pasaportë, bile nuk mund të bëjmë as aplikimin e lejeve të tjera pa marrë të parën. Ligji kështu thotë dhe ne e dimë këtë se jemi të interesuar. Por këta i nxierrin këto pengesa qëllimishtë për të mos na dhënë asistencën sociale.Kjo nuk është e drejtë sepse ne punojmë brënda rregullave dhe ligjeve dhe duhet të trajtohemi njësoj si puntorët grekë.Me se do rroj unë kur nuk kam punë dhe kjo për faj të sistemit.
Rezarta kishte shum të drejtë, por burokracia vëndase, me peshën e operacioneve që po bën qeveria,  gjithë dhimbjen e plagëve që merr nga goditja që i bën ligji i ri i aprovuar nga parlamenti grek, ngaqë nuk arriti asgjë edhe me flakën që i vunë Athinës, e nxierr inatin duke u hakmarrë ndaj emigrantëve shqipëtarë,si Hitleri ndaj Çifutëve..!
Ky nuk është rasti i vetëm, por as dhe i panjohur për qeverinë Shqipëtare dhe as për Evropën e Botën mbarë....
Nuk arrijmë akoma të kuptojmë nëse ideja dhe metodat fashiste, janë dëshirë e kapriço të Greqisë apo të Evropës?
Janë pa aftësi e qeverisë Shqipëtare apo është marrveshje e fshehtë si trekëndëshi i aleancës së luftës së dytë botërore Romë  Berlin  Tokio!
Si mund të mendosh ndryshe kur unë personalishtë kam njëmij e një halle dhe ministria e brëndëshme zvarrit lejen e qëndrimit, mbas shum telefonave, vajtje-ardhje, shumë dokumenta, shumë vula e të tjera sorrollatje më thotë se vonohet mbi tre vjet të dali...sepse kemi akoma të vitit 2008 pa nxierrë dhe ka radhë.....Kjo është përgjigja dhe ne mbetemi të burgosur, të padrejtë, të ndarë e izoluar nga bota e njerzit, të dënuar ti nënështrohemi tekave të burokracisë dhe ndienjës së fortë naziste-antishqipëtare që sundon në gjithë qeverisjen e Greqisë.
Danel Cana*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*LETËR
Letër: Drejtuar z.Andreas Takis- sekretar i përgjithshëm i emigracionit.- Athinë
Drejtuar nga  Danel Cana, emigrant ekonomik në Zakynthos
I nderuar zoti Andreas! Kam nderin t’ju drejtohem ju personalishtë, si drejtues i një posti kryesor që ka të bëjë me problemin tim të madh, të legalizimit  me dokumenta të rregullta nga ana e autoriteteve qeveritare greke.
Ky problem që unë kam nuk është i vetmi, prandaj edhe kohët e fundit parlamenti grek votoi ligjin e ri për lehtësimin e marrjes së lejeve të qëndrimit nga emigrantët të cilët kanë më shumë se 12 vjet qëndrim në greqi dhe janë familjar.
Unë dhe familja ime kam 18 vjet vetëm në Zakynthos dhe asnjëherë nuk kam qënë i pa ligjshëm.Kohët e fundit,konkretishtë më 09/09/2010, nga periferia e Zakynthos më jepet APORIPSI për kërkesën me paisje me leje qëndrimi afatgjatë që kisha depozituar në këtë periferie nëpërmjet bashkisë, në vitin 2008. APORIPSI u dha me pretendimin se “mungojnë të ardhurat familjare,(sepse isha me bashkim familjar, mbi gruan, unë dhe djali i vogël i cili ishte në shkollë..) nuk plotësoheshin të ardhurat mbi 10500 euro, siç parashikonte ligji.
Mbas dhënies së vendimit të aporipsi, më thanë se kisha vetëm një rrugë ligjore ta kërkoja dhe kjo ishte të zija avokat dhe të drejtohesha gjykatës.Avokati kërkonte 5000 euro.Gjëndja ime ekonomike nuk e përballonte këtë kërkesë ndaj ndoqa një tjetër rrugë ligjore duke ju drejtuar avokatit të popullit. Avokati i popullit bëri disa ndërhyrje pranë periferies kokëforte por pa rezultat sepse këtu ligji bëhet nga ata që jan të punësuar si Andreas Vadhen dhe jo nga parlamenti grek!
Ligji i ri që doli nga parlamenti më ndihmon që edhe unë të paisem me leje afatgjatë si pjestarët e tjerë të familjes me qëllim të mos shkatërrohet familja, që për mua është e shtrenjtë, besoj gjithashtu edhe ju e konsideroni të tillë!
U interesova pranë periferies mbas daljes së ligjit në fletoren zyrtare por këtu nuk e njohin me pretendimin se nuk është për periferien apo dhimot por është vetëm për ministrinë e brendëshme.
Ju lutem vini dorë të marrin fund sorrollatjet e kota të emigrantëve sepse këto sorrollatje e stërmundime kanë hapur një plagë të madhe tek ne.
Sa për dijeni kam një vit që nëna ime 86 vjeçare, është paralizuar  dhe nuk mundem të shkoj ti jap një gotë ujë...ju lutem shumë të tregoheni më njerëzor.
Me nderim dhe respekt 
   Danl Cana—Sarakynadhos Zakynthos 29110 Agj.Theodhoros
.......................................
Αίτηση 
Προς: Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών Αθήνα
Από: Danel Cana, Άγιος Θεόδωρος,Σαρακινάδο,Ζάκυνθος ΤΚ-29 100. 
Μέσω αυτής της προσφυγής ο κατώθι υπογεγραμμένος Danel Cana,γεννηθείς στις 01/05/1956, παρακαλώ το Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών να μου εκδώσει άδεια διαμονής αφού πρόσφατα μου έχουν δώσει Απόρριψη από την Περιφέρεια Ιόνιων Νήσων λόγω έλλειψης εσόδων για το έτος 2006-2007 . Σας έχω στείλει μέσω ταχυδρομείου όλα τα έγγραφα που αποδεικνύουν την νόμιμη έλευση μου στην χώρα τον Μάρτιο του 1993 με την οικογένεια μου ως οικονομικός μετανάστης από το Τεπελένι Αλβανίας στην Ζάκυνθο. Εσώκλειστα σε αυτόν τον φάκελο βρίσκονται οι βίζες που έχουν εκδοθεί στο όνομα μου από το Ελληνικό Προξενείο του Αργυροκάστρου κ ένα έγγραφο του ΟΑΕΔ που αποδεικνύει την νόμιμη διαμονή μου στην χώρα για παραπάνω από 10 χρόνια.
Έχω καταθέσει την αίτηση μου στο Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών στις 05/05/2011 με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου 11982. 
Με σεβασμό Danel Cana .*

----------


## prenceedi

> Nuk eshte e lehte per administraten greke te procesoje mijra kerkesa 
> emigrantesh dhe ti pajise te gjithe me leje qendrimi.
> Ka shume arsye qe qeveria greke deporton emigrante shqiptare pa letra.
> 1.E para eshte ligji dhe akte te vecanta ligjore qe specifikojne se kush duhet te largohet dhe perse duhet largohet.
> 2.Qe dikush te fitoje lejen e qendrimit duhet te kete si kusht te pakten te mos kete kryer vepra kriminale dhe te kete nje pune.Pa folur per kushte te tjera si koha e qendrimit etj....Shume emigrante nuk i plotesojne kushtet ligjore per ta marre ate leje qendrimi,per pasoje shteti grek nderhyn per ti deportuar ne Shqiperi.
> 3.Z.Danel Cana i ven etiketen diskriminim,pasi nuk eshte marre asnje pergjigje pas 14 muajsh.Ke kontaktove ti Z.Cana ne zyrat e bashkise dhe cfare te eshte thene nga pushteti lokal.Duhet te tregohesh transparent dhe i ndershem,pasi ka mundesi qe nje pergjigje ne zyrat e bashkise te eshte dhene dhe ajo pergjigje nuk te ka pelqyer dhe i drejtohesh tani kryeministrit.
> Problemi i familjes tende me status emigrant eshte problemi jot dhe jo problemi i shtetit grek ku ti figuron ilegal.Shteti nuk eshte barka e shpetimit te emigranteve te futur ilegalisht ne ate shtet.
> 4.Trazirat lokale dhe kriminaliteti nga te rinj emigrante te papune.
> 5.Per cdo emigrant te punesuar ne Greqi,shteti grek e llogarit ate  si nje i papune me shume grek,pasi punet e marra nga emigrantet ia heqin oportunitetin per pune nje qytetari grek,per pasoje rritet papunesia ne rradhet e qytetareve grek.Kjo krijon probleme te renda sociale dhe ekonomike per shtetin,pasi shteti nuk merr taksa nga nje pjese qytetaresh greke qe jane pa pune,dhe keto qytetare pa pune sgjejne dot pune pasi emigrantet shqiptare jane me te shpejte dhe pranojne pune edhe me page shume te vogel.Nga ana tjeter ato mijra emigrante te punesuar dhe qe jane pa letra nuk i paguajne taksa shtetit grek,punedhenesi i paguan cash dhe nuk i mban taksa.Pra shteti grek nuk merr dot taksa nga emigrantet dhe kjo eshte nje nga arsyet qe shteti grek ka dale me ligje te vecanta te legalizoje qendrimet per disa emigrante dhe deportoje  nje kategori emigrantesh,per te parandaluar hemoragjine e humbjeve ne grumbullimin e taksave te punes.
> ...


Me fal Ben....me gjith respektin qe kam per ty, por mos ja fut pordhes kot kur nuk e ke idene se cfare behet ne Greqi.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Me fal Ben....me gjith respektin qe kam per ty, por mos ja fut pordhes kot kur nuk e ke idene se cfare behet ne Greqi.


*
Diskriminim nuk është gjë fare...ka ndonjë përcaktim tjetër? Gjenocid po bëhet me ne emigrantët dhe ca si "ai miku më lartë" mbyllin sytë e veshët dhe i japin ngjyra të tjera....Na iku jeta mes injorantëve....*

----------


## skender76

> *
> Diskriminim nuk është gjë fare...ka ndonjë përcaktim tjetër? Gjenocid po bëhet me ne emigrantët dhe ca si "ai miku më lartë" mbyllin sytë e veshët dhe i japin ngjyra të tjera....Na iku jeta mes injorantëve....*


Danel pershnetje.

Ne vitin 95 kam qen ne Athin per disa muaj.
Punosha ne nje ofiçin SEAT ne rrugen Peristeri. Tmeeeerr, ne njeren ane duhet t'kisha syt tek puna qe ta besha sa me mir, kurse nga ana tjeter duhet t'ruaja nga dera se mos vinte policia.....Per sa muj qe ndenja aty edhe n'enderr m'dilshin...

Perfundimisht, nuk besoj se ne shqiptaret mund t'ndertojm t'ardhme ne Greqi.

Puna jon me greket esht si bariu me gjarprin.... 



Gjithsesi, t'uroj qe ti zgjidhesh problemet qe ke me dokumentacionin.
Skenderi.

----------


## Niko_

> Nuk eshte e lehte per administraten greke te procesoje mijra kerkesa 
> emigrantesh dhe ti pajise te gjithe me leje qendrimi.


* Po kjo gjë është e vërtetë sepse administrata greke këputet në mes duke punuar. Deri para një viti shkonin në punë kur u donte qefi dhe mungonin sa herë u donte qefi atyre.* 




> Ka shume arsye qe qeveria greke deporton emigrante shqiptare pa letra. 
> 1.E para eshte ligji dhe akte te vecanta ligjore qe specifikojne se kush duhet te largohet dhe perse duhet largohet.


* Ligji i shtetit Grek për emigracjonin është ligji më skandaloz i emigracjonit nga të gjitha ligjet e emigracjonit të vendve të bashkimit Evropjan, pasi është ligj që synon dëbimin e emigrantëve dhe jo stabilizimin e tyre në Greqi.* 





> 2.Qe dikush te fitoje lejen e qendrimit duhet te kete si kusht te pakten te mos kete kryer vepra kriminale dhe te kete nje pune.Pa folur per kushte te tjera si koha e qendrimit etj....Shume emigrante nuk i plotesojne kushtet ligjore per ta marre ate leje qendrimi,per pasoje shteti grek nderhyn per ti deportuar ne Shqiperi.


* Po jam shumë dakort me ty kur thua se nuk duhet të fitojnë leje qëndrimi personat që kryenë akte të paligjshme, por po të ngre një pyetje për pjesën e punësimit, me që këndej po ngelin pa punë njerzit tani për shkak të krizës. 
Ty të duket normale që një emigrant që ka 15 vjet me dokumenta të rregullta në Greqi, të humbi të drejtën për ti rinovuar ato për arsye se tani ka ngelur pa punë? Si mund ti shkatërrosh dikujt jetën, vetëm për arsye se ka ngelur pa punë?* 





> 3.Z.Danel Cana i ven etiketen diskriminim,pasi nuk eshte marre asnje pergjigje pas 14 muajsh.Ke kontaktove ti Z.Cana ne zyrat e bashkise dhe cfare te eshte thene nga pushteti lokal.Duhet te tregohesh transparent dhe i ndershem,pasi ka mundesi qe nje pergjigje ne zyrat e bashkise te eshte dhene dhe ajo pergjigje nuk te ka pelqyer dhe i drejtohesh tani kryeministrit.


* Ti nuk e paske fare idenë se ç'farë torturash kalojnë emigrantët në Athinë, vetëm për të pyetur nëse u ka dalë leja e re e qëndrimit, apo jo. Duhet të zësh radhën që në orën 3 të natës, për të mbaruar punë shpejt, përndryshe ka rrezik që t'mos të vijë radha fare. Unë e kam dorëzuar dokumentacjonin e nevojshëm për të rinovuar lejen e qendrimit që në 20-12-2010 dhe akoma nuk më ka dalë leja e re. Nuk habitem sepse nuk është hera e parë që ma kanë dhënë lejen e re kur asaj i kishte mbaruar afati.* 




> 4.Trazirat lokale dhe kriminaliteti nga te rinj emigrante te papune.


*Për mendimin tim edhe kjo tezë nuk vlen, sepse krimineli dhe hajduti nuk vjen në Greqi për të punuar ndershmërisht, por sepse e ka bërë profesjon krimin dhe hajdutllëkun dhe me atë zanat jeton kudo që të jetë. Nuk mund ti futësh të gjithë emigrantët në këtë kategori, sepse shteti është i pa'aftë ti ndalojë këto fenomene.  E vetmja gjë që është për të ardhur keq për sa i përket këtij aspekti dhe që duhet ta pranojmë, është se që nga liberalizimi i vizave për shqiptarët u shtua edhe fenomeni i hajdutëve sezonalë. Pra ka disa maskarenj që tashmë vijnë lirshëm, qëndrojnë këtu për pak kohë, vjedhin ç'të mundin, e ikin prapë në Shqipëri dhe kthehen prapë për të vjedhur pas pak kohësh.  * 




> 5.Per cdo emigrant te punesuar ne Greqi,shteti grek e llogarit ate  si nje i papune me shume grek,pasi punet e marra nga emigrantet ia heqin oportunitetin per pune nje qytetari grek,per pasoje rritet papunesia ne rradhet e qytetareve grek.Kjo krijon probleme te renda sociale dhe ekonomike per shtetin,pasi shteti nuk merr taksa nga nje pjese qytetaresh greke qe jane pa pune,dhe keto qytetare pa pune sgjejne dot pune pasi emigrantet shqiptare jane me te shpejte dhe pranojne pune edhe me page shume te vogel.Nga ana tjeter ato mijra emigrante te punesuar dhe qe jane pa letra nuk i paguajne taksa shtetit grek,punedhenesi i paguan cash dhe nuk i mban taksa.Pra shteti grek nuk merr dot taksa nga emigrantet dhe kjo eshte nje nga arsyet qe shteti grek ka dale me ligje te vecanta te legalizoje qendrimet per disa emigrante dhe deportoje  nje kategori emigrantesh,per te parandaluar hemoragjine e humbjeve ne grumbullimin e taksave te punes.
> Marrja e puneve nga emigrantet ne Greqi krijon papunesi per qytetaret grek krijon probleme ne familjet greke.


* Jo, shteti grek nuk e llogarit punësimin e një emigranti si zënien e një vendi pune për një qytetar grek, sepse shteti i njeh mirë qytetarët e tij dhe se e di po aq mirë që grekët i mësoi t'i paguajë dhe të rrinë në hije të plepit. Qytetarët grekë tashmë nuk shkojnë më të punojnë në bujqësi, ndërtim, apo të bëhen pastruesa, ose të bëjnë punë të tjera të rëndomta, sepse i konsiderojnë ato si punë për emigrantët. Shteti ka për detyrë të ndalojë punëdhënësin që të mos marrë në punë emigrantët e paligjshëm në mënyrë që të mbledhë rregullisht taksat sipas ligjit dhe jo të akuzojë emigrantët, por as këtë gjë nuk e bën sepse partive që vijnë në pushtet u duhen votat dhe sponsorizimet e biznesmenëve dhe punëdhënësve grekë për fushatat e tyre elektorale. Prandaj shteti grek e bën një sy qorr dhe një vesh shurdh edhe për këtë fenomen.* 




> Nje arsye pse Greqia hyri ne krize te thelle dhe borxhe te medha eshte edhe emigrantet qe s'paguajne taksa shtetit.


*  Emigrantët nuk janë aspak arsyeja për borxhet e mëdha të shtetit grek! Arsyeja më e madhe është se ky shtet u mësua të mbahet me borxhe duke harxuar kot së koti paratë që merrte borxh. Nuk lahet borxh me borxh! Po të dëgjosh se me sa lloj mënyrash vidheshin paratë e shtetit grek nga pushtetarët dhe administrata, të ikën mendja e kokës dhe nuk arrin ta besosh, sepse ato lloj vjedhjesh nuk bëhen as në vendet më të prapambetura të botës. Ka patur raste kur biznesmenët dhe pasanikët më të mëdhenj të Greqisë i paguanin shtetit si taksë vjetore diçka më pak se pagesa vjetore që paguan një emigrant çdo vit për rinovimin e lejes së tij të qëndrimit që kushton 147 euro.

Shteti grek kishte që nga viti 1989 që merrte borxhe për të paguar pensjonet dhe pagat e administratës së tij, sepse nuk ishte i aftë, ose nuk donte të mblidhte taksat ashtu siç duhet. 
Shteti grek paguante rreth 250,000 pensjone për njerëz që kishin vdekur dhe askush nuk merrte mundimin të verifikonte se sa para paguheshin kot. 
Rasti më flagrant ishte në Selanik, ku familja e dikujt që kishte vdekur që në vitin 1979 vazhdonte të merrte pensjonin e të ndjerit deri në vitin 2009.
Shteti grek u jepte pensjone invalidësh personave të shëndetshëm, sepse disa tipa arrinin të korruptonin doktorrët dhe shfaqeshin si invalidë. Kishte raste kur dikush që punonte si shofer taksie merrte pensjon si invalid i verbër. 

Shteti grek harxhoi miljarda euro të cilat i kishte marrë borxh, për të organizuar lojërat olimpike të Athinës në vitin 2004. Vjedhje gjigande u bënë në çdo sektor që merrej me organizimin e atyre lojërave.

EMIGRANTËT NUK KANË ASNJË FAJ PËR FALIMENTIMIN E SHTETIT GREK!*

----------


## leci

Sikur eshte hera e pare qe ndodh,çuditem me ata qe bejne si te çuditur.
Greqia perveç detit dhe muzikes ska gje tjeter qe ja vlen.
Kush nuk ndjehet mire te nderroje ajrin

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*KUR PËRZIHEN ... KRUNDET

Sot kam marrë një telefonatë nga nëna ime...! Fliste me një zë të mekur fare, por ajo që më bëri të lotoja ishte fjala që tha: - Hajde bir...hajde të shikoj për herë të fundit...sepse e shikoj se po më mbaron vaj i kandilit....kur do vish...?
Ku të vete?
Na ka dënuar jeta..
Nuk vij dot moj nënë,
Skemi dokumenta...!

Ti futem detit me kokë? Si duhet të veprojë unë, që në mënyrë krejt arbitrare shteti grek na mban peng, të burgosur, na dënon pa mëshirë duke mos na dhënë leje qëndrimi pa asnjë arsye serioze dhe llogjike, pa qënë korrekt me ligjet që vetë i ka vendosur, pa marrë parasysh respektimin e të drejtave themelore të njeriut?
Dikush do të thotë me mëndje lehtësi:- Ikë...kush të mbajti?
Por nuk është tamam kështu të dashurit e mi! Vërtetë të iki...po si? I jasht ligjshëm? A e dini se çfar dënimi ka një emigrant i kapur i pa ligjshëm në kufi? Pse duhet ta marr padrejtësishtë atë dënim, kur unë plotësoj kushtet dhe kam paguar për marrjen e lejes së qëndrimit...bile dyfishin e shumës...kështu thoshte ligji dhe më paisën me një vërtetim i cili është i pa ligjshëm për hyrje dhe dalje...bile edhe po më ndaloi policia më merr në bagazh të xhipit dhe më çon në kufi, duke më dhënë edhe 5 vjetë apelasi (pa të drejtë hyrje)
Kam një vit që i kam mbyllur dokumentat në ministri, që nga dhënia e APORIPSIT nga bashkia dhe 3 vjet para kësaj duke paguar 900 euro në bashki dhe 300 euro në ministri dhe në fundë....kërkojnë të më ndajnë nga familja, fëmijët, gruaja...në emër të DEMOKRACISË...!
Çdo gjë mund të ketë, por demokraci as ka pasur dhe as ka këtu në greqi! Demokracia u shpik nga Sokrati i lashtë para dymij e ca vjetë më parë dhe vdiq ditën që vdiq edhe Sokrati i helmuar në qeli...!
Sapo mora telefonatën nga nëna, mendova se do gjeja një farë zgjidhje, mbështetje si të thuash nga ambasada në Athinë...! Nuk e kisha bezdisur ndonjë herë dhe as që njihja njeri atje! Nga ana tjetër e telit...u përgjigj një zë femre, melodioz, e sjellshme...skam çfar them...
I kërkova të më jepte z.ambasador por...si gjithmonë kokat e mëdhaja kanë punë më të mëdha për të bërë!
Mbasi më dëgjoi sekretarja hallin që kisha. Më kërkoi telefonin celular që të më merrte sapo ambasadori të lirohej nga punët!
Po të tha ndonjë zyrtar  do të mar në telefon është gënjeshtra më moderne e cila u shpik bashkë me celularin dhe ka evoluar shumë, saqë vështir ta kuptosh...gjithmon e ha..pa kuptuar fare!
Këto ditë po dëgjojmë në të gjitha kanalet televizive greke se qeveria greke, ministria e rendit publik, ka shpallur luftë të pa mëshirshme kundër emigracionit ilegal dhe në mënyrë të hapur organizoi një  FSHESË (SKUPA) sidomos në kryeqytet !!!
- Do ti ndajmë krundet nga mielli  Deklaron kryetari i partisë LAOS ...
E migrantët janë krunde të gjithë sipas Karaxhaferit...! Po e harron Karaxhaferi që këtë fjalë e ka thënë që në 1998-tën dhe ka 14 vjet që po i kalon NË SITË emigrantët...kushedi sa sita janë grisur deri tani...e mbas 14 vjetësh i merr krundet dhe i përzjen me miellin...për të filluar prapë SITJEN !!!
Këtë punë bën shteti grek me ne emigrantët, pamvarsishtë se Evropa shtrigë e keqe ka dhënë shuma kolosale me miljarda për integrimin e këtyre emigrantëve fatkeq!
...PENELOPI...NUK E KA MBARUAR RROBËN....
Dhe tani janë ngritur të gjithë kanalet televizive në një fushatë të vërtetë për ta nxirë sa më shumë figurën e emigranti, që vetë burokracia e këtij vëndi i ka lënë në mëshir të fatit, duke ju shkundur xhepat, duke mos ju ofruar asnjë kusht më elementar për egzistencën e tyre, as punë, as dokumenta, veç urrejtje, përçmime, akuza për 1001 të këqia ! Nuk them se ska element negativ, ka dhe do ketë dhe këta janë të përzier edhe me kriminelët vëndas, por e vërteta është se nuk e meritojnë gjithë plehrat që ju hedhin përsipër...!
Danel Cana 3/3/2012*

----------

